# Look at Locas New Christmas Outfit.



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Aren't theses so cute. I just made it.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

thats adorable 


i went to see some of your sweaters on your site and the pics arnt comming up


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

I have been working really hard onthe site. Sometimes it acts goofy, but everything should be working now.


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Click on the tab that says sweaters or at the bottom where it says sweaters underlined, it should work.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice job. Very pretty


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Awwww That's very cute. Too bad my lil man doesn't wear clothes. Thank goodness he doesn't need them :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww sooo pretty fab job


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Very pretty, Locas so lucky to have a mommy that can make her things.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Awwwww! Adorable!
Jill


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow, I love your prices on sweaters & t-shirts, but I only got one or two pictures that loaded


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you. I am trying to work on my site as much as I can, it takes forever to finish! Plus I work two jobs and go to school.....email me if you need anything!


----------

